# First attempt at BBQ/Smoke (ribs, pork)



## Billdolfski (Aug 29, 2007)

I went with my first attempt to smoke something today.  Results were decent, better than expected but far from perfect.  I ended the day not being mad, so I consider that a mild success, at least.

I attempted to grill/bbq some pork ribs via indirect heat, on the ole Weber grill.  A few days before, I made a "Kansas City style BBQ sauce,"  I got it from Food & Wine magazine.  Paul Kirk or some guy?  I dunno... I'm sure I could get it if anyone cared.

Made a basic mop sauce... mostly apple cider vinegar, diluted with some water, fresh rosemary sprigs, fresh thyme sprigs, garlic salt, black pepper, lime pepper, chili powder and... I think that's it.

I mildly seasoned the ribs themselves... no real rub.  Just some seasoned salt and black pepper... nothing special or a lot of it at all.

I wish I had more details, but I wasn't keeping good track (I'm really bringing pen and paper next time) and I was so busy messing with everything I have poor records/recollection.

Anyway, here are the pics:

underside:









topside:








with sauce:









topside with sauce:


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## QSis (Aug 29, 2007)

They look great to me, Bill!  Great job!

Lee


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 29, 2007)

this is me being proud that I actually maintained temp for more than a few minutes (too bad the whole afternoon wasn't like that):




here is the dog, generally being in the way... seeing he doesn't cook:


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Bill, your ribs look delicious!! Good job! (If you want someone to taste test for you, I'm available.)
Terry


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 29, 2007)

Fisher's Mom lost her taste buds on a cup of coffee - she can't do it but I can!!!!

Couple questions/thoughts, etc.

Did you use any form of smoke?  A couple chunks of Hickory would have been good.  If you need help on how to do that just speak up.

One thing about cooking low and slow is it's the same as cooking a Thanksgiving dinner.  It takes all dang day and it's eaten in like 15 minutes.  It CAN be a bit disappointing.  You sound disappointed and shouldn't be at all!!!!!

Did you remove the silver skin?

Were your ribs falling off the bone?  Hey, it's hard to tell from a picture   If not, maybe they needed to cook a tad more - or maybe not.  Only you know how tender they were.  They did pull away at the ends nicely!!

How long did you cook them?  

It's hard to maintain a perfect, even temp.  Just keep it close.  

I think you did an awesome job!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 29, 2007)

Bill if you will PM me I will give you my rib procedure and a very good sauce, and a good rub to start with. My sauce makes quite a bit but will keep for ever


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 29, 2007)

Bill, pay no attention to the Elf. Elves may be excellent cooks but I'm a much better taste tester.


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Bill,

Got me drooling at before 8:00 a.m.. I live in the state above yours so I will be down shortly to help eat...err taste test those ribs.

Couple of things (maybe)...

I see the temp is 250 degrees maybe keep it  a little lower.

Make sure to pull the membrane from the bone side of the rib prior to cooking. It will make for a less chewy rib. It also, IMHO, helps the smoke penetrate the underside more.

I try to get the meat pulling back from the bone at least a 1/4 of an inch. The lower, 225 degrees, temp. might help on that note.

Also your dog is a dead ringer for my smoke helper. She will stay up with me all night hanging out in whatever room to make sure she is available to help in any way. The other dog goes up to bed with the wife. I almost want to rename her Smokey.

<edit>Also I hear smoked elf is good with a tomato based BBQ sauce </edit>

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 30, 2007)

_Did you use any form of smoke? A couple chunks of Hickory would have been good. If you need help on how to do that just speak up._
Sorry, I left a lot of details out.  I used applewood for my smoke fuel.

_One thing about cooking low and slow is it's the same as cooking a Thanksgiving dinner. It takes all dang day and it's eaten in like 15 minutes. It CAN be a bit disappointing. You sound disappointed and shouldn't be at all!!!!!_
My ex gf didn't really have any family so I started doing Thanksgiving dinner.  I've kept up with even after we broke up.  It's almost too much work and too little appreciation... but it's nice to know you can actually prepare Thanksgiving dinner.  I wasn't really disappointed, they just could have been better... but what can't?  I wasn't upset with my results at all.

_ Did you remove the silver skin?_
Nah, I forgot... now I see why they do it =P

_ Were your ribs falling off the bone?  Hey, it's hard to tell from a picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not, maybe they needed to cook a tad more - or maybe not. Only you know how tender they were. They did pull away at the ends nicely!!_
No, they did not.  That was really my only complaint.  They weren't bad at all, they just could have been much more tender.  I blame this on my temp control.  I would have cooked them longer, but was scared to overcook them.  If I had have had a lower temp, I think that I could have cooked them a bit longer and done fine.  Just something I'll have to work on.  Trial and error.  Like I said, I was actually pretty pleased with my 1st attempt.

_ How long did you cook them?  _
Close to 4 hours total, I had some downtime in the middle though... when I got the grill to hot and couldn't keep it consistent.

_ I think you did an awesome job!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
Thank you 

I feel my major issue was temp control, which led it getting too hot and getting the ribs kind of "done" before I wanted them to.  Had I kept 225-250 F the whole time, got a little more smoke time and I think I would have done very well.  The other problem I had was when my grill got too hot and I had to cut air to fire, it suffocated the wood and killed my smoke.  Oh well, live and learn through experience I suppose.

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone.


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 30, 2007)

I will add, the sauce that I made... was different.  It was really, really tangy and I wasn't sure how much I'd like it but I wanted to pat myself on the back saying I put the sauce together instead of bought one.  It worked out wonderfully with the smoky flavor of the ribs, I'd use it again but I also want to experiment.  I had like a quart of it, so I have plenty leftover.


----------

